# OBS Won't Let Me Change "Output (Scaled) Resolution" to 1920,1080



## PaperSin (Jan 15, 2021)

It just doesn't give me any option at at all. Even though my base canvas is 3440x1440. I would like to also change the FPS Values to 60, but I can't.
Anyone know a solution?


----------



## FerretBomb (Jan 15, 2021)

Just click on the Output Resolution box and type it in. It's not limited to the dropdown options, they're just for convenience.

Do be aware that 3440x1440 is NOT a 16:9 resolution, so your aspect ratio is going to be absolutely boned and look like crap. To avoid this, set your Canvas Resolution to 2560x1440.


----------



## PaperSin (Jan 16, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Just click on the Output Resolution box and type it in. It's not limited to the dropdown options, they're just for convenience.
> 
> Do be aware that 3440x1440 is NOT a 16:9 resolution, so your aspect ratio is going to be absolutely boned and look like crap. To avoid this, set your Canvas Resolution to 2560x1440.


I can't type it in, it only does the dropdown menu. And 3440x1440 is sitting at 43:18 aspect ratio.... Also I still want to be able to set "Common FPS Values" to 60. Unfortunately your solution doesn't help. :(


----------



## Harvey S (Jan 16, 2021)

Make sure you don't have any outputs active.   Virtual Cam  or NDI


----------



## FerretBomb (Jan 16, 2021)

PaperSin said:


> I can't type it in, it only does the dropdown menu.


Click inside the box on the text (and make sure you don't have any outputs live, as Harvey said), not on the dropdown arrow. You should be able to just backspace and type in your own resolution.


> And 3440x1440 is sitting at 43:18 aspect ratio


Yep, and 1920x1080 is 16:9, so you'll end up with that ultra-widescreen getting horizontally SQUASHED, making everything look super tall, skinny, and awful as the aspect ratios don't match. You need to preemptively match the canvas and output AR to avoid it looking like garbage.


> Also I still want to be able to set "Common FPS Values" to 60. Unfortunately your solution doesn't help. :(


You should be able to do that. Again, make sure you don't have any outputs live (virtual camera, NDI, any per-source output filter, etc), or some options will be locked. Are you using any plugins like OBS.Live? Without the log file it says to include when opening a thread in the Support section, our ability to troubleshoot is severely hampered, and we can't go into back-end details and any potential issues there.


----------



## ZString (Jan 18, 2021)

Same here... was it the update?


----------



## ZString (Jan 18, 2021)

Only have 3 options

1280x720
852x480
480x360

Won't allow me to type in resolution, nor will it allow me to make fps greater than 30

NDI is off, Virtual Cam is off, also won't allow me to change the type of FPS value (i.e. integer, fractional)


----------



## ZString (Jan 18, 2021)

ACTUALLY!!!! JUST FIGURED IT OUT!!!

Go to "Stream" tab and change the "Service" to "Custom"

The other settings become available right away!

My guess is, they are trying to make it simpler for those who don't know FB's (and other platforms) native/preferred settings.

 smh ‍


----------



## FerretBomb (Jan 18, 2021)

ZString said:


> ACTUALLY!!!! JUST FIGURED IT OUT!!!
> 
> Go to "Stream" tab and change the "Service" to "Custom"
> 
> ...


Entirely possible it could be resolved by checking the 'Ignore streaming service setting recommendations' box on the Stream tab as well. Some services do recommend certain maximums, which default to being enforced. I hadn't thought about it, mostly as no one I know streams to Facebook, so I'm unfamiliar with the recommended maximums they submitted to the OBS project.


----------



## PaperSin (Jan 21, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Click inside the box on the text (and make sure you don't have any outputs live, as Harvey said), not on the dropdown arrow. You should be able to just backspace and type in your own resolution.
> 
> Yep, and 1920x1080 is 16:9, so you'll end up with that ultra-widescreen getting horizontally SQUASHED, making everything look super tall, skinny, and awful as the aspect ratios don't match. You need to preemptively match the canvas and output AR to avoid it looking like garbage.
> 
> You should be able to do that. Again, make sure you don't have any outputs live (virtual camera, NDI, any per-source output filter, etc), or some options will be locked. Are you using any plugins like OBS.Live? Without the log file it says to include when opening a thread in the Support section, our ability to troubleshoot is severely hampered, and we can't go into back-end details and any potential issues there.


That's what I did, I clicked on the text itself and not the drop down box, it only drops down. I can't manually type it in no matter where I click.

None of my outputs are live when trying.

Obs is BARE, NO PLUGINS. Nothing extra. Fresh download.


----------



## PaperSin (Jan 21, 2021)

ZString said:


> ACTUALLY!!!! JUST FIGURED IT OUT!!!
> 
> Go to "Stream" tab and change the "Service" to "Custom"
> 
> ...


YES! This worked! Now I can do all the other things the other person was trying to tell me to do.


----------



## Redhulk (Mar 3, 2021)

*ZString I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS "SOLUTION" FOR A WHILE. Thank you so much kind person <3*


----------



## Vahrokh (Aug 21, 2022)

ZString said:


> ACTUALLY!!!! JUST FIGURED IT OUT!!!
> 
> Go to "Stream" tab and change the "Service" to "Custom"
> 
> ...



It worked for me too!


----------

